# Suche Rezept FÜr Fischfrikadelle



## dorschjoe (14. Oktober 2003)

Wollte mal gern Fischfrikadellen selber machen.Wäre über jede Anregung dankbar.Würde es gerne mal mit Dorsch probieren?!;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## muddyliz (14. Oktober 2003)

Hier hast du die Auswahl:
http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## dorschjoe (14. Oktober 2003)

Damit kann ich bestimmt was anfangen.Vielen Dank muddyliz!!!


----------



## Phoenix (15. Oktober 2003)

http://www.lfvbaden.de/LFVBaden.de/Kochrezepte/Rezeptestart.html
für einheimische Fischarten, aber gute Rezepte.


----------



## SKREI (14. November 2003)

*Fiskeboller*

Hallo dorschjoe!

Versuch doch mal die norwegische Variante:

1 kg Fischfilet + 2 Essl. (habe kein eszet auf det norw. Tastatur)

Kartoffelmehl 1-2 Zwiebel ordentlich Salz + ein bischen Pfeffer.
Alles zusammen in eine Küchenmashine und fein durchdrehen.
Sollte der Teig zu fest sein, dann etwas Milch zusetzen.
In einer Pfanne mit Øl oder Margarine von beiden Seiten scarf anbraten. Schmeckt super.


----------



## Hummer (16. November 2003)

Kann ich bestätigen, SKREIs Fiskekaker sind Spitze! 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## rueganer (16. November 2003)

Wir machen es auf die rügensche herkömmliche Art:

Man nehme:

1-2 kg Dorschfleisch, muß nicht unbedingt Filet sein
500g   Lachs
300g   durchwachsener Speck
2         große Zwiebeln

das erstmal durch den Fleischwolf jagen (drehen, gibt Muckies)

dann salzen und pfeffern, dazu edelsüßen Paprika

je nach Konsistenz 2 Eier und Semmelmehl untermischen

alles kräftig durchmengen/kneten, Moment ziehen lassen ca. 30 min.

Dann formen leicht panieren und in der Pfanne goldgelb brutzeln.

Ich habe es auch schon mit Köhler und Dorsch gemixt, schmeckt genausogut, macht man es mit Lachs ist das Bulettenfleisch zartrosa, Auge ist mit.

Wer möchte kann noch etwas frischen Dill, gefrorener geht auch beifügen, dann müssen die Buletten aber schnell verputzt werden.

Man kann auch etwas Majoran oder Thymian beifügen, ist Geschmackssache.

Guten Appetit.


----------



## Gator01 (16. November 2003)

Hallo - misch den Dorsch lieber mit anderen ,auch Süßwassserfisch, die Bouletten werden sonst nicht richtig braun und auch nicht so fest. Wichtig - lass den gewüzten Fisch 30 min stehen und misch auch etwas Weißwein mit.


----------



## Riff-Fan (16. November 2003)

Dorschfilet gründlich von Gräten befreien, roh durch den Fleischwolf drehen, anschließend mit Ei, Salz,Pfeffer, etwas Thymian und Majoran würzen, mit Semmelmehl binden. Buletten formen und in heißem Öl goldgelb backen.
Guten Appetit!



                 :z #t :z 


          Gruß Riff-Fan


----------



## wildbootsman (16. November 2003)

Auf 1 kg Filet 100g fetten Speck (sonst wird der Klops zu trocken) und 2 große Zwiebeln mit durchdrehen. Pffeffer, Salz, Knoblauch, 2 Eier und mit Semmelbrössel binden. (Weizenbrott oder Brötchen kann man auch mit durchdrehen).

In Magarine knusprig braten und dann aufpassen, dass man was ab bekommt.

Guten Appetit


----------



## eddy (19. November 2003)

Hallo Dorschjoe <IMG alt=Winken src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/wave.gif" border=0>

Hier&nbsp; ein Rezept aus denm "Heiligen Land"&nbsp;<IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/1.gif" border=0> (DK).

Aus Ur-Oma's Zeit.<IMG alt=Supergrinsen src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/biglaugh.gif" border=0>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Fischfrikadellen mit Speck</SPAN></B><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><SPAN style="mso-spacerun: yes">&nbsp; </SPAN>(5Pers.)<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></SPAN>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">&nbsp;<o></o></SPAN>
<H1 style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt">Zutaten:</H1>
<H1 style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt">1kg Dorsch od.Wittlingfilet</H1>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">300 gr. Frischer Speck ohne Schwarte<o></o></SPAN>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">1 Zwiebel<o></o></SPAN>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">1 Tl.Salz<o></o></SPAN>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">½ Tl. Pfeffer<o></o></SPAN>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">1 El Mehl<o></o></SPAN>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">1 El Kartoffelmehl (Stärke)<o></o></SPAN>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">4-5 Eier ( je nach Größe)<o></o></SPAN>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">&nbsp;<o></o></SPAN>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">&nbsp;<o></o></SPAN>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Fisch, Speck und Zwiebel 1x hacken und Zutaten hinzu geben.<o></o></SPAN>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Sollte 2 Std. vorher zubereitet werden und ein paar mal vor dem Braten ümgerührt werden.<o></o></SPAN>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Beilage: Kartoffeln oder Püree, Roggenbrot<o></o></SPAN>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">&nbsp;<o></o></SPAN>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Als Soße: Buttersoße, helle Soße und rote Beete, braune Soße, Sauce bearnaise, Sauce hollondaise<o></o></SPAN>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">&nbsp;</SPAN>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Schmeckt echt lecker <IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/1.gif" border=0></SPAN>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">gruß eddy<IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/beerdrink.gif" border=0><o></o></SPAN>

&nbsp;


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. November 2003)

klingt echt lecker!


----------



## pikefisher.de (29. Januar 2004)

Hi,

hier ist auch noch eins von meinem Angelkumpel!

www.angelfotogalerie.de/rezepte/fischfrikadellen.htm 






www.angelfotogalerie.de


----------



## Trollvater (31. Januar 2004)

*Fischfrikadellen*

Hallo Boardis !!:m :m 

Meine Lieblings Fischfrikadellen !!

Das beste Rezept nach Jahrelangem Suchen .

Kommt aus Norddeutschland !!!!!!!!!!!!


Zutaten:
750 g Fischfilet (Was gerade da ist)
2 Zwiebeln 
2 Scheiben Toast 
1 Päckchen TK 8-Kräuter
Salz und Pfeffer
1 Ei


Fischfrikadellen
750 g Fischfilet waschen in Stücke schneiden, durch die feine Scheibe eines Fleischwolfes drehen.
2 Zwiebeln schälen und fein würfeln.
2 Scheiben Toast  fein zerreiben und mit dem Fisch, einem Ei und
einem  Päckchen TK 8-Kräuter, Zwiebeln, etwas Salz und Pfeffer vermischen

Aus der Masse flache ovale Frikadellen formen. Fett in einer Pfanne erhitzen und die Frikadellen darin goldbraun braten.

:a :a    Gruß Trollvater   :s :s


----------

